# Best time for Bird photography



## D-50 (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering what the best time of the day is to take pictures of birds. I live in MA and its been pretty hot up here during the day lately. Are birds more active in the morning midday or evening?


----------



## Wigwam Jones (Jun 21, 2006)

They are most active when a gun has just been fired at them.  And least active a few moments later.

Well, you asked.

Audobon thought it was ok.


----------



## markc (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought it was early morning, but I'm no expert. It sure sounds that way around here.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Jun 21, 2006)

Birds that roost overnight tend to be more active in the early morning, as they're out looking for food after a night without eating.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2006)

From what I HEAR at shortly before 4 a.m. these days, our bird in and around our garden get must busy THEN, i.e. shortly before sunrise, at early dawn, for their dawn-concert. I have never ventured out to really LOOK but they abound and their singing can really wake you up . That is why my best guess is: early morning.
But I am as little an expert on that as Markc is...


----------



## Mindii (Jun 22, 2006)

As a general rule birds tend to be their most active early mornings and again just before dusk. They feed at these times to aviod using up too much energy in the heat of the day.
There are exceptions of coures - for example a breeding parent or parents may be collecting food for their brood all day...
Good luck!


----------

